# Fresno PAX sold



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Fresno PAX sold to Univision. To become Fresno's Telefutura.

PAX paid $8 million for station, sells it off for $35 million couple years later at a premium. Thank the must-carry law and a corporate friendly FCC, for making these stations worth a "premium"


----------

